# Greetings...



## ZedZ (Feb 6, 2017)

Been lurking and been reading for a few days now....
Going to need some advice and support soon...
Married almost 37 years...(wow) mid-50's

Just getting my thoughts together first...before I post up...
It's nice to I'm not alone with some of this...

My main reason for posting is people have seem to put it all out there and I did feel comfortable reading the issues as a ghost or a guest...

Going to catch a few hours of sleep...

Thanks
ZedZ


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

A little late,but welcome to TAM @ZedZ. It keeps slipping my mind that this forum is here,lol. Anyway,hope you find the support and advice you need.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ZedZ said:


> Been lurking and been reading for a few days now....
> Going to need some advice and support soon...
> Married almost 37 years...(wow) mid-50's
> 
> ...


*Welcome to TAM, @ZedZ ~ Hate to see you here, but you've definitely come to the best possible place for all of the help and support to deal with your problem!*


----------

